# If money is no issue



## JPeezey (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm new to performance upgrades so this may be a dumb question but, what do the $1000 Kooks headers do that the $300 pace setters dont? i get the difference between long and short tube. i want to know if im gonna get $700 more worth of performance from the Kooks. Im a big believer in you get what you pay for so i usually buy the best i can, if its truly worth it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Kooks have better collectors which are more efficient with scavenging. A couple of other brands share similar ones and are about the same price. The PaceSetters are also mild steel which rusts. Both IMHO should be ceramic coated which is extra. A lot of people get the PS coated because they think it's an appearance mod and will stop rusting. That will slow rusting but the slightest scratch will eventually let the rust in. The real purpose of coating is to keep the temperature of the gases in the tubes at a higher temperature. That accomplishes two things. One is it keeps the engine bay measurably cooler. The other is by keeping the temp in the tube up it keeps the gas velocity up helping scavenging and exhaust system efficiency.

FWIW I don't think most people really know the performance difference between LTs and STs.


----------



## JPeezey (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks I don't know what FWIW means but I read a couple threads here about lt vs st headers. I think I understand. 
So my next question is; is the performance worth the price?

Sent from my EVO using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That depends on what you consider value and your wallet and goals. On a max effort build the Kooks may get you 15 RWHP. At the time 6 years ago I bought my headers SLPs were the only LTs that came coated. Others started offering it later. At my level I'm probably leaving 10-15 on the table but my SLPs were $800 with mid pipes. I bought the best I thought I could afford.

FWIW is "for what it's worth". Long tubes and short tubes are two different lengths of the same thing. Reflected waves increase HP by creating a more negative pressure at the exhaust valve when its opening. Pressure differences are really what "pushes" air. It's been estimated the scavenging effect does more to pull in a fresh charge that the piston going down. The length tunes where that effect is going to take place as well as how wide of a band of RPM that it takes place. Shorties work just as well as LTs. Just like a pipe organ the longer pipes work at a lower "note" which means lower in RPM below peak torque (around 4,800 on our cars). Shorties move that bump up into higher RPMs over peak torque. A car like a race car can benefit from shorties especially given a target of high RPM during race operation. Street cars like LTs as most are driving in the 1,000-4,000 RPM range. A good article. . . 

Auto Exhaust Science


----------



## JPeezey (Sep 16, 2012)

Svede 1212 your the man!

Sent from my EVO using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

so basically ST's are the same thing as LT's, they have pipe after them anyway. For the average person not dumping thousands of dollars into the car coating a set of cheaper headers properly is just as effective and blowing a ton of cash on some? none the less, all good info, im glad the OP posted this, useful info for my build.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Papa Rad said:


> so basically ST's are the same thing as LT's, they have pipe after them anyway. For the average person not dumping thousands of dollars into the car coating a set of cheaper headers properly is just as effective and blowing a ton of cash on some? none the less, all good info, im glad the OP posted this, useful info for my build.


On a budget I'd still get Hit Jet Coated Pacesetters over any shorty.

If money isn't an option, best HP and quality would be Hot Jet Coated Kooks Signature.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Definitely coated LTs on a street car. My point was some people think the longer a LT is the "better" it is. It just changes the band where torque is enhanced. Shorties are fine for a car meant to run primarily high RPM provided they are designed properly. For headers made for our cars Kooks Signature are the apex.


----------



## JPeezey (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you recommend a retailer to purchase those kooks signature headers? Online? EBay? Amazon? (Amazon is my fav for most of my online purchases) there is a really good performance garage near me I am trying to get in with to do my tuning and such. Should I just let them get the parts for me?
Sent from my EVO using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

East Texas Muscle Cars or Maryland Speed


----------

